# Does Size Make a Difference-What Size is Best for Performance-Wheel Mass vs Acceleration vs



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

.......

Plus sizing your wheels and tires is the best way to improve both the performance and appearance of your vehicle. By using a larger diameter wheel with a lower profile tire
it's possible to properly maintain the overall diameter of the tire, keeping odometer and speedometer changes negligible. By using a tire with a shorter sidewall, you gain quick-
ness in steering response and better lateral stability. The visual appeal is obvious, most wheels look better than the sidewall of the tire, so the more wheel and less sidewall
there is, the better it looks. Please contact our sales team for assistance in the proper sizing for your vehicle.
Plus Size Tire & Wheel Combinations - Size vs. Performance, but don't forget the
significant results of "eye appeal" offered as the rim diameter increases, and how it improves the visual statement that you are trying to make which is, more aggressive. 
GrassRoots Motorsports Magazine Plus Fitment Test
Effect of Wheel Mass on Acceleration-Audiworld
Theory of Rotational Mass-integra

.


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.

_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 12:19 PM 12-14-2004_


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:04 PM 12-14-2004_


----------

